# Public Transport



## Sasquatch! (May 15, 2010)

Anyone else find public transport--like Buses and Trains-- never have enough leg room or gluteus-room (sounds like I'm telling a child off-- Glu te o room!)?

I must've ass-whacked a half dozen people's faces in the past week alone. :doh:


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (May 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Anyone else find public transport--like Buses and Trains-- never have enough leg room or gluteus-room (sounds like I'm telling a child off-- Glu te o room!)?
> 
> I must've ass-whacked a half dozen people's faces in the past week alone. :doh:



I was on the east coast, CT, in Feb. I took the train into New York one day and I actually thought there was plenty of room. Planes on the other hand are a bit small but I squeeze in!


----------



## rellis10 (May 15, 2010)

I havent used public transport in a while, bad experience with some idiots put me off and since i'm unemployed i dont have that much use for it recently. However i usually found a lack of knee room....fine it the butt department though 

But i'm forced into using it this wednesday because i have a job interview some way away. To be honest i'm not relishing the idea as i always get funny looks.


----------



## tonynyc (May 15, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I was on the east coast, CT, in Feb. I took the train into New York one day and I actually thought there was plenty of room. Planes on the other hand are a bit small but I squeeze in!



*S*teve - you missed out on all the fun - the next time you venture into the city...may I suggest traveling on the Lexington Avenue Lines during "rush hour" as an alternate :happy:


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (May 15, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *S*teve - you missed out on all the fun - the next time you venture into the city...may I suggest traveling on the Lexington Avenue Lines during "rush hour" as an alternate :happy:



LOL, Actually I spent a great day in NY, a Friday no less, running all over the city on the Subway. I even too the line, ( forget the name) over to NJ, to visit Carlo's Bakery! 

I now consider myself well versed on the travels of the NY subway system and even though it was jam packed all day I loved it!

I've always loved NY though....
Oh and at my size and as quickly as I move at my size people just got out of my way! hahahah....


----------



## OneVBguy (May 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Anyone else find public transport--like Buses and Trains-- never have enough leg room or gluteus-room (sounds like I'm telling a child off-- Glu te o room!)?
> 
> I must've ass-whacked a half dozen people's faces in the past week alone. :doh:



Ass whacked.. ummm... Wait where do you ride?


I do have the problem the other way.. at 6'5", so far it's jet blue ftw.


----------



## escapist (May 15, 2010)

Unfortunitly Public Transit is not as popular in the US as it is in the UK except for a few very congested city's were its actually faster and/or cheaper to go with everybody else. I can tell you there a lot of FFA's who would have quietly been thrilled with the event of a good old "ass-whacking".

PS, you haven't spotted The Doctor or Jack Harkness in Cardiff have you?


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 16, 2010)

> PS, you haven't spotted The Doctor or Jack Harkness in Cardiff have you?


My sister ran into Matt Smith two weeks ago, apparently he's a really amazing guy. One of the best things about watching that show (and the most shocking) is realising that they're filming 2 minutes from here and I never notice


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

omg wow soo lucky


I find when I do catch public transport (actually have to start catching buses again and have been putting it off used to get taken lots of needed places by the ex cause he drove) Is I often have to say sorry when getting on and off busses and trains ect, as the aisles just are not made for ssbbw's but I tend to take books with me or a magazine to read so I dont really notice if I get the evil eye ect


----------



## escapist (May 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> My sister ran into Matt Smith two weeks ago, apparently he's a really amazing guy. One of the best things about watching that show (and the most shocking) is realising that they're filming 2 minutes from here and I never notice



Yeah the moment I saw you in Cardiff I got a bit Jealous. I'm really not surprised, your (or your sisters) chances certainly are a lot better than mine. I wasn't sure I was gonna dig the new Doctor. Just finished watching last night's show a bit ago. Yeah I think I'm warming up to it. I've even got Chicken Leg's watching it. David Tennant was brilliant, but off with the old on with the new, I should be used to it by now....oh and I'm not too surprised, Matt Smith doesn't seem like the kind of guy with a mean bone in his body.

(If I were you I'd be looking online or in the papers to get in as an extra on at least 1 episode. Might as well with it being so close and all.)


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 16, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *S*teve - you missed out on all the fun - the next time you venture into the city...may I suggest traveling on the Lexington Avenue Lines during "rush hour" as an alternate :happy:



I just had to say I spot a BHM I think hispanic  :happy:



escapist said:


> Unfortunitly Public Transit is not as popular in the US as it is in the UK except for a few very congested city's were its actually faster and/or cheaper to go with everybody else. I can tell you there a lot of FFA's who would have quietly been thrilled with the event of a good old "ass-whacking".
> 
> ?



Haha I gotta say I wouldn't mind a "ass whacking" from a big fella haha.:bounce::happy:

and yeah well buses are more used in LA I know that for sure. where I am it takes like an hour or 30min for each bus lame.

There are alotof BHM bus drivers though so thats a great part, but then I rarly use the bus.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 16, 2010)

LMFAO ive bellywhacked a few kids once. Probably gave them Santa nightmares for years....lol


----------



## warwagon86 (May 16, 2010)

i think public transport is amazing and should be everywhere!!

when i work in CT im stuck in the middle of nowhere and i waslk 6 or 7 miles on a weekend to get to town! literally iwalk!!! but it makes the beer taste awesome!!!

i have no problems with public transport and think the world would benefit from having much more transport options!

I have used PT in loads of different cities and love them all - Boston and the Charlie, San Fran and the BART, NYC and its crazy subways but it works!! London is without a doubt the easiest in the world to use and it runs a treat!!!

so in my eyes PT is the way forward and should be everywhere and for everyone!!!


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

escapist said:


> Yeah the moment I saw you in Cardiff I got a bit Jealous. I'm really not surprised, your (or your sisters) chances certainly are a lot better than mine. I wasn't sure I was gonna dig the new Doctor. Just finished watching last night's show a bit ago. Yeah I think I'm warming up to it. I've even got Chicken Leg's watching it. David Tennant was brilliant, but off with the old on with the new, I should be used to it by now....oh and I'm not too surprised, Matt Smith doesn't seem like the kind of guy with a mean bone in his body.
> 
> (If I were you I'd be looking online or in the papers to get in as an extra on at least 1 episode. Might as well with it being so close and all.)



yep watched the 2nd part of the weeping angels one (is where we are up to) and they are both growing on me and the new dr is a cutie


----------



## escapist (May 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> yep watched the 2nd part of the weeping angels one (is where we are up to) and they are both growing on me and the new dr is a cutie



Next you have "Vampires in Venice" then "Amy's Choice". So your not to far behind. I just don't have in in me to wait that long. I get it just a few minutes after it shows on BBC1. Same with Merlin and other UK shows. Tried to get into EastEnders, but I just didn't try that hard. I'm just very Sci-Fi/Fantasy I guess. I don't think many in the US got to see things like The Doctor Who Weakest Link, that was Great LOL. Amy's (Karen Gillan) a cutie, nothing like Billy Piper, or Freema Agyeman....but I can work with cute.

...as for the guys, well I'm just not gonna go there, I'll leave that to you lady's to debate.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 17, 2010)

I live on public transportation. I take it every day and have done so since I was a teen. I take up a whole lot more space than I used to but somehow I manage. People can sometimes get nasty but honestly, it's public transportation. If it isn't one thing, it's another. People don't like people who use their phones, carry iPods, backpacks, cologne, bags on wheels, granny carts, pet snakes, children, etc. There's always something.


----------



## Zowie (May 17, 2010)

When I run the world, there will be a scanner when you enter public transit that evaluates your level of BO or perfume. If you can be smelt at more than half a foot's distance, you're not allowed in.
I wish the system was a little better here, since the buses in my area only run every hour.

Other than that, it's great.


----------



## fat hiker (May 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Anyone else find public transport--like Buses and Trains-- never have enough leg room or gluteus-room (sounds like I'm telling a child off-- Glu te o room!)?
> 
> I must've ass-whacked a half dozen people's faces in the past week alone. :doh:



The buses in my city's mostly bus system (light rail is coming when the municipal politicos can stop squabbling about it!) is a mixed bag for larger folks - the best seats, and all buses have some of them, are those that face sideways, because leg room is suddenly not an issue, and you can 'spread' sideways. And this is not just the "handicapped seats" - many of our buses have a set of sideways seats near the back, too.


----------



## RJI (May 17, 2010)

I mostly travel by train if not in my own transportation. I find the airlines not very fat friendly and don't like the bus much at all. With Amtrak if you tell them you are large and Mobility Impaired you get an instant 15% discount and they will usually give you a second seat for free, FYI for future travel.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 18, 2010)

> so in my eyes PT is the way forward and should be everywhere and for everyone!!!


Oh don't get me wrong, I am all for public transport. I live in the middle of a city and don't drive so it's pretty essential. I just wish they'd give a bit more leeway when it comes to legroom and aisle size.


----------



## chicken legs (May 18, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Anyone else find public transport--like Buses and Trains-- never have enough leg room or gluteus-room (sounds like I'm telling a child off-- Glu te o room!)?
> 
> I must've ass-whacked a half dozen people's faces in the past week alone. :doh:



you got me at "ass-whacked"... **looks for side profile pics**


----------



## supersizebbw (May 26, 2010)

i don't mind public transport during off-peak times, but particularly loathe it during rush hour. 

just last week was going for an interview around 8am which meant the train was totally packed, some bastard of a man decided it would be a good time to press his genitals against my thigh...i wanted to yell at him to get his balls the heck away from me but the train was dead silent and i just felt violated and ashamed so kept quiet  and was so mad at myself for it. Then we got to the next stop where more people entered and a woman positioned herself in between me and the man...next thing i know he's pressed himself up against her! as soon as he did so you could tell because she instantly tensed up and had a look of shock on her face...but just like me she was also silent. Then at the stop thereafter the pervert got off the train. I HATE public transport because of the few and far between idiots and perverts like the one above.

However i keep telling myself that as bad as it is, i should be grateful that the public transport situation hasn't gotten to this level, YET: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwVeORvtkb0


----------



## Joe944 (May 26, 2010)

Wow that video is ridiculous, I wonder how often that happens. 

I'm glad that public transportation isn't an option for me, I love driving too much.


----------



## fat hiker (May 31, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> i don't mind public transport during off-peak times, but particularly loathe it during rush hour.
> 
> just last week was going for an interview around 8am which meant the train was totally packed, some bastard of a man decided it would be a good time to press his genitals against my thigh...i wanted to yell at him to get his balls the heck away from me but the train was dead silent and i just felt violated and ashamed so kept quiet  and was so mad at myself for it. Then we got to the next stop where more people entered and a woman positioned herself in between me and the man...next thing i know he's pressed himself up against her! as soon as he did so you could tell because she instantly tensed up and had a look of shock on her face...but just like me she was also silent. Then at the stop thereafter the pervert got off the train. I HATE public transport because of the few and far between idiots and perverts like the one above.
> 
> However i keep telling myself that as bad as it is, i should be grateful that the public transport situation hasn't gotten to this level, YET: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwVeORvtkb0



This is just a thought - rather than being verbally aggressive if this happens again, why not be physically aggressive back? For instance, if you hand turned, and your finger had just happened to poke him hard in the balls, or some other 'unprotected' area (the solar plexus is also good), do you suppose he would have backed off?


----------



## fat hiker (May 31, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> Wow that video is ridiculous, I wonder how often that happens.
> 
> I'm glad that public transportation isn't an option for me, I love driving too much.



Get back to us on that when gas goes back up to $4 a gallon...


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 1, 2010)

fat hiker said:


> Get back to us on that when gas goes back up to $4 a gallon...



I live in California, the prices are $4 a gallon. But I also work graveyard shift and commute 40 miles each way, public transportation isn't an option.


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 1, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I live in California, the prices are $4 a gallon. But I also work graveyard shift and commute 40 miles each way, public transportation isn't an option.



Already up there, eh? More expensive than Canada, that's amazing. What do you drive, out of interest?

Certainly graveyard shifts make commuting more 'interesting' - but if you lived in say, London or Berlin, not LA, then public transit would get you readily back and forth even to graveyard shifts.

Heck, even our city of under a million now has transit service 24/7.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 1, 2010)

fat hiker said:


> Already up there, eh? More expensive than Canada, that's amazing. What do you drive, out of interest?
> 
> Certainly graveyard shifts make commuting more 'interesting' - but if you lived in say, London or Berlin, not LA, then public transit would get you readily back and forth even to graveyard shifts.
> 
> Heck, even our city of under a million now has transit service 24/7.



Right now I drive an 85.5 944 but I'll be buying a 2010 WRX in the next couple weeks. Premium is around ~3.50 at most gas stations right now so not quite 4 but it's certainly not cheap. 

I'm not in LA, but in the suburbs around San Francisco. I drive through about 10 different cities on the way to work. Public transit just isn't feasible at all, I'm not even sure it's possible to implement here.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 3, 2010)

Even more public transport over the last two days.

I'm thinking of keeping a tally of how many people I accidentally hit/smother while on the train and/or bus. So far today: 7


----------



## veil (Jun 3, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Even more public transport over the last two days.
> 
> I'm thinking of keeping a tally of how many people I accidentally hit/smother while on the train and/or bus. So far today: 7



brb gotta run some errands. in cardiff. must only use public transport... for... the environment. yeah...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 3, 2010)

veil said:


> brb gotta run some errands. in cardiff. must only use public transport... for... the environment. yeah...



Ha! Watch out retro-styled women of Cardiff, you're in for a surprise!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jun 12, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> i don't mind public transport during off-peak times, but particularly loathe it during rush hour.
> 
> just last week was going for an interview around 8am which meant the train was totally packed, some bastard of a man decided it would be a good time to press his genitals against my thigh...i wanted to yell at him to get his balls the heck away from me but the train was dead silent and i just felt violated and ashamed so kept quiet  and was so mad at myself for it. Then we got to the next stop where more people entered and a woman positioned herself in between me and the man...next thing i know he's pressed himself up against her! as soon as he did so you could tell because she instantly tensed up and had a look of shock on her face...but just like me she was also silent. Then at the stop thereafter the pervert got off the train. I HATE public transport because of the few and far between idiots and perverts like the one above.
> 
> However i keep telling myself that as bad as it is, i should be grateful that the public transport situation hasn't gotten to this level, YET: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwVeORvtkb0



Im sorry about your experience. I know how packed the tube can get. Did he push himself against you on purpose? Or was it because there was very little space left? Maybe he just got aroused being so close to a very beautiful soft SSBBW, and did not mean to? It can easily happen.
At least you know one thing for sure - you're attractive to men


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 12, 2010)

I fail to see how "he found you attractive" is a good excuse for dry-humping someone in public.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 12, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I fail to see how "he found you attractive" is a good excuse for dry-humping someone in public.



Hahaha, I was just thinking the same thing. Like hey, sexual harrassment is a good thing, it means you're attractive!

Plus, the guy doesn't sound very picky. As long as it's female... She's attractive!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 12, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I fail to see how "he found you attractive" is a good excuse for dry-humping someone in public.



Sometimes I try to dry hump big guys in bars, clubs, etc. Hey, I find them attractive LOL


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 12, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I fail to see how "he found you attractive" is a good excuse for dry-humping someone in public.



Wait, you mean this doesn't work for you?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 13, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Wait, you mean this doesn't work for you?



I've lost several women that way. And I mean actually lost. They're probably stuck between fat rolls somewhere.


----------



## veil (Jun 14, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I've lost several women that way. And I mean actually lost. They're probably stuck between fat rolls somewhere.



now there's an ffa's pyrrhic victory if i ever heard one.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 18, 2010)

veil said:


> now there's an ffa's pyrrhic victory if i ever heard one.



I had to look that up. Thanks for schooling me 

I was waiting 10 minutes for my bus--at the bus station--eating a meatball sammich. The bus driver pulled into the bay, so I crammed that last inch of meat into my mouth, but the guy pulled out before I was even ready.

The bus wasn't even due to leave for another two minutes!? It was patently obvious I was there waiting for that specific bus (the only one in that bay for an hour!), as I was walking--admittedly slowly--towards the doors, shooing crumbs from my shirt.

So annoyed.

I wouldn't have missed it if it weren't for the de-crumbing but I would have looked like a muppet in the process. It's not a tough call, I'm just annoyed.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 18, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I had to look that up. Thanks for schooling me
> 
> I was waiting 10 minutes for my bus--at the bus station--eating a meatball sammich. The bus driver pulled into the bay, so I crammed that last inch of meat into my mouth, but the guy pulled out before I was even ready.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, he was probably jealous of your sammich.
That's happened to me too, despite standing outside bus shelters, because if I miss a bus I have to wait an hour. 
Apparently, or so I'm told, the only solution is to wear short skirts or plunging decolletés. I recommend you try it.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> When I run the world, there will be a scanner when you enter public transit that evaluates your level of BO or perfume. If you can be smelt at more than half a foot's distance, you're not allowed in.
> I wish the system was a little better here, since the buses in my area only run every hour.
> 
> Other than that, it's great.



Here, I would agree with that. But in places where it's hot and humid in the summer and air conditioning is extremely rare, it's just not a reality. Unfortunately. I spent half of the summer of 2006 in Kiev and used the subway (metro) there regularly. It truly was the B&O Railroad. Oh my. 

But have never had any size-related issues anywhere I've been on a bus or train -- Kiev, St. Petersburg (Russia), Washington DC, NYC, Philly (all metro) or bus here in Tucson. Or really recall any other big folks having problems. Aside from the usual crazies, beggars and homeless guys asleep in NYC, the only memorable event I recall on a late train ride home from work one evening was a guy who was surely some high-level exec in a very expensive suit and nice coat just... going. to. town. in his little nasal cave. When I lazily scanned the train car he was practically elbow-deep. I wondered what his subordinates would have thought if they would have seen him then. Alas, this was long before the days when anyone but the mega-rich had a cell phone, let alone the existence of YouTube.


----------



## veil (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I had to look that up. Thanks for schooling me



huh, can't explain why but i thought i got a classics nerd vibe off of you. sorry! i must be projecting, or jonesin' for my greek.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 19, 2010)

veil said:


> huh, can't explain why but i thought i got a classics nerd vibe off of you. sorry! i must be projecting, or jonesin' for my greek.



Well. I *did* do some at University. But that was quite a while ago.

Incredibly flattered though! :happy:


----------



## veil (Jun 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Well. I *did* do some at University. But that was quite a while ago.
> 
> Incredibly flattered though! :happy:



i know what it is, you write with great precision in your language. i do not, but that's because i did a double major with theater & then became a sex therapist. my language is maybe a bit too fluid now!


----------

